# Brazo manipulador



## microbitoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola!

Quisiera saber si alguien podría ayudarme, tengo que entregar un proyecto de un brazo manipulador de 2 grados de libertad, ya logré controlar los motores, pero tengo demasiados problemas con la mecánica ya que no se como puedo acoplar los motores de pasos y como elevar la potencia en ellos, asi como tambien tengo problemas con el equilibrio y con la gravedad. Si alguien tiene una idea, se los agradecería.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Es el problema de los electronicos, se nos hace una montaña realizar el mecanizado.

hay dos buenos materiales la madera y la chapa zincada utilizada en las garrafas de aceite de coche o potes de conservas o leche de color plateado.
Esta chapa se puede soldar con estaño y un soldador electrico un poco potente 40W-60W..

La potencia viene dada por el motor, debes conocer la corriente maxima que puede circular.
Otra forma de tener mas potencia es mediante engranajes.




http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/changer.html


----------



## microbitoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Gracias por haberme respondido!

Me interesó mas lo incrementar la potencia mediante engranes, tienes idea de como se calcula la potencia o la relación de díametros o de dientes que se debe tomar para que mi sistema no quede tan lento pero que tenga una potencia buena. Lo malo es que solo cuento con engranes que obtuve de una fotocopiadora y no tengo muchas opciones...

Ah y de nuevo gracias por la ayuda, me servirá para construir los eslabones del robot.

Saludos desde Zacatecas, México


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2006)

El precio de meter engranajes es la velocidad.
Como mas fuerza quieras menor velocidad.
Debes evitar hacer un blazo demasiado largo porque si no actua como palanca suponiendo un mayor esfuerzo.
Si puedes intenta compensar el peso del brazo mediante un contrapeso.

Tambien podias utilizar alambre/tubo rigido y un sistema excentrico )solo ideas)

Los motores paso a paso, avanzando por pasos y acercamiento en micropaso.
Un mejor control de la potencia de los motores mediante circuitos PWM, com fuertes corrientes de arranque y pequeñas de mantenimiento, hay un integrado de st.com que ya lo hace un tal L noseque


----------



## microbitoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok! deja intento compensar el peso del brazo con un contrapeso, me parece una mejor idea, porque ya intenté con los engranes y es dificil hacer que coincidan. Ah y lo del control de motores ya lo tengo, el problema es lo mecánico, de cualquier forma gracias.

Si te sirve los circuitos para controlar los motores son el L297 y el L298N, son los que me mencionas.

Y de nuevo, gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos!


----------

